# [SORTED] SMOANT Cylon LCD Replacement part



## RainstormZA (17/11/18)

Guys/gals, where would I find a suitable replacement lcd screen for my SMOANT Cylon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

Anyone???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Anyone???


liquid damage right?


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> liquid damage right?


Either that or its a faulty unit. So it needs to be replaced.

See what I mean with an image attached below

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Either that or its a faulty unit. So it needs to be replaced.


while waiting for a replacement why not try the rice drying method, what have you got to loose?


----------



## jm10 (19/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> while waiting for a replacement why not try the rice drying method, what have you got to loose?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> while waiting for a replacement why not try the rice drying method, what have you got to loose?


That's the problem. It's my main mod that is in use everyday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (19/11/18)

As far as i know, you can/could purchase the screens from Smoant for around $10. But the shipping pushes the price up considerably. Maybe drop them a mail and find out? Or perhaps one of the vendors can chuck one in their next shipment from Smoant if they do buy directly from them?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

Humbolt said:


> As far as i know, you can/could purchase the screens from Smoant for around $10. But the shipping pushes the price up considerably. Maybe drop them a mail and find out? Or perhaps one of the vendors can chuck one in their next shipment from Smoant if they do buy directly from them?


That's a thought, I'll fish around and see who can do this for me. Thanks @Humbolt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (19/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> That's a thought, I'll fish around and see who can do this for me. Thanks @Humbolt.


You're welcome. Keep us posted?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

Humbolt said:


> You're welcome. Keep us posted?


Will do. It shouldn't be hard to change it over - 4 posts that are held in place with silicone and a ribbon cable to connect it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

That's what it looks like inside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (19/11/18)

I've opened mine as well because the plastic posts actually broke on the top. I epoxied it back together so now its fixed permanently. So if my screen gives issues, the mod is done

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

Humbolt said:


> I've opened mine as well because the plastic posts actually broke on the top. I epoxied it back together so now its fixed permanently. So if my screen gives issues, the mod is done


Noooooo 

You should have epoxied the posts instead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (19/11/18)

The posts were absolutely FUBAR.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

Humbolt said:


> The posts were absolutely FUBAR.


I had the same thing - could have rebuild them with the epoxy resin from builders. It comes in two tubs, you mix equal parts and it becomes like steel putty. Very hard to break and holds well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (19/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Noooooo
> 
> You should have epoxied the posts instead





RainstormZA said:


> I had the same thing - could have rebuild them with the epoxy resin from builders. It comes in two tubs, you mix equal parts and it becomes like steel putty. Very hard to break and holds well.


Those posts are so tiiiiiny to work with so i just permanently sealed it. If it goes, it goes. But its lasted for a good few months now so holding thumbs lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

Humbolt said:


> Those posts are so tiiiiiny to work with so i just permanently sealed it. If it goes, it goes. But its lasted for a good few months now so holding thumbs lol


Lol yeah you need tiny hands and fingers...

Just hope that yours will last.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

OK I had another look. 

@lesvaches no juice in the lcd. Definitely a screen fault and Google reveals that they had a few with bad screens.

@Humbolt, posts starting to break apart. With that cost of a new screen and shipping, it's not worth fixing it. 

Perhaps with everything else working, I could tinker with it on the arduino and make a hubbly pot 

Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> OK I had another look.
> 
> @lesvaches no juice in the lcd. Definitely a screen fault and Google reveals that they had a few with bad screens.
> 
> ...


that’s actually a good idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (19/11/18)

Not sure how good your soldering skills are, but maybe this would work? 
https://www.botshop.co.za/product/1-44-inch-serial-128128-spi-color-tft-lcd-module/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

@Humbolt 

Original tft screen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

